# nest boxes-- again



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I had a new loft built and in the process of building some nest boxes. I ordered some nest fronts from jedds:

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-779/STANDARD-FRONT-DOOR-COMPLETE/Detail.bok

and then thought about if this is overkill. Would that be fine or would something like this be?

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/3104.html

I dont race and have white homers but do plan on breeding them... any pointers?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think it's overkill. Those other boxes are nice too, and I know that many don't have nest box fronts. But as you go along, there are sometimes reasons why you may want to lock up a pair or two, for one reason or another. Maybe sick and treating them or something. You may want to lock babies in for some reason. You just never know. I don't race either, but have had lots of times when I have needed to confine someone to their box. I had to devise a front to do that with. I think it's always good to have them, even if you just use them on occasion.


----------



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Jay. Would that particular one be ok to use. I have to keep in mind the cleaning and since its not here yet im getting anxious... I know there is one that you can easily collapse with aluminum rods but this one uses the black rubber stoppers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It says it can be quickly removed for easy cleaning. You should be fine with those. That's the thing with building a loft. We try different things. Sometimes we're happy with our decisions, and sometimes decide that we want to change to something else. It's a learning process........................Always. LOL. Think you'll be alright, but let us know when you get them. Some others will probably come in with different ideas.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I went with the same type design of nest front.
I also Incorporated a wire type floor with removable tray to quick clean out.
I have 8 pair using them so far and some on their second round.
I am very pleased with the ease of use and cleaning, I know it costs a lot at start up but if the plastic holds up a few years without breaking it will be worth it.

I got all of my info from others here and reading their threads, Great wealth of info to search on here.
Look through Shadybugs threads and some of the sticky's. More than enough reading there!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those look nice.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is mine......


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Bhymer
Very nice, Are those metal wire?
That is my only question on mine so far is, How long will the plastic hold up before it breaks. I would redo them in wire front if they didn't hold up. Time will tell.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would think that anyone handy could reinforce those with metal or something if the rubber doesn't hold up.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Mine are plastic coated metal... I got them from JEDDS... They should last a lifetime..


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I use the wood fronts on my boxes but I had to add 4 nest boxes at the last minute this year so this is what I came up with. Since the plastic fronts come with 2 sides I cut one and left the other whole. When I pair them up I have the solid front on and once they paired I put the cut one on. The main reason I had to cut them is because some of the birds didn't want to use the box without a front. As you can see, to make them work you need to hang them on their side.


----------



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

wow you guys are creative. Im usually the guy that if it doesnt come premade then I'm SOL.


----------

